# squirrel hunting in the rain?



## johnkorn670

when its raining will squirrels come out just as actively as when its not raining?


----------



## dfisher

johnkorn670,
I've found that in my experience with fox squirrels that yes, unless it's a hard rain, they'll come out and feed. Remember, it'll be getting light in the woods a lot later though and that may effect the time that they show up. I've never had much luck in a hard rain or winter rain though, and you don't want to be in the woods in a T-storm for sure. But often right before these events, squirrels will be moving very well.

Good luck
Dan


----------



## Joe A V

Yes, its true. i went hunting for small game last year in one of the hardest rains of the year and got 2 nice grays. they never heard me coming.


----------



## Kawabuggy

The other good thing about hunting when it's raining, or right after, is that when the squirrels move, they shake the branches and then all of the rain drops fall at the same time from that branch which broadcasts their location!

Easy to find them when you hear the water falling.


----------



## coyote_buster

I wouldn't go during the rain, my gun didn't do anything wrong so I'm not going to punish it like that.


----------



## bigbuck144

hey thats why they make stainless steel barrels! atleast thats what i have on my rifle.


----------

